# Probleme mit FreeNAS



## Knogle (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community 
Mein NAS ist nun fertig und laeuft auch jedoch klappt das mi tden Berechtigungen nicht ganz und deshalb frage ich hier
Nun also ich moechte es so hinkriegen das jeder User im Netzwerk Vollzugriff auf das Laufwerk hat so wie bei meinem ehemaligen Netzwerkspeicher ohne einschraenkungen 
Das ist schon alles 
Ich komm mit diesem Freigabe kram undso nicht zurecht und ich kann nie irgendwas aendern
Ich hoffe jemand erklaert mir das nun

MfG


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

das ist ganz einfach! Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist, dann empfehle ich diese Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung. Ich bin auch danach vorgegangen.
Windows (CIFS) Shares - Freenas

Bei konkreten Fragen, immer her damit!

Grüße,
miles


----------



## Knogle (7. Januar 2014)

Habe das nun alles gemacht
Jedoch habe ich nun folgendes Problem
Wenn ich verbinden mit also das Netzlaufwerk im Explorer und ich auf meinen NAS druecke laed es erstmal ewig und dann steht dort Netzwerkpfad nicht gefunden
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## milesdavis (8. Januar 2014)

Welche FreeNAS-Version nutzt du?

Ich würde wetten, dass es ein einfach zu lösendes Rechteproblem ist.

Mein Vorschlag:
Ich weiß das nicht alles auswendig....
Ich mach mal bei mir an den betreffenden Stellen Screenshots und du kannst das dann mal mit deinen Settings vergleichen.

Ich bin aber erst heute Abend ab 18.30 Uhr zuhause.

So ersparen wir uns hier u. U. ein paar Seiten in diesem Thread!

Zur Not schlage ich mal eine Teamviewer-Session vor!


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Januar 2014)

JA sollte schnell zu lösen sein, das ist ja echt der Optimalfall wenn jeder alles darf 

Mit Gast Accounts und dann entsprechender Verknüpfung mit nem Laufwerk so wie im How to braucht man auf jendenfall nicht arbeiten, zumindest finde ich das irgendwie umständlich


Schau hier mal bitte kurz:

Freigaben -> Windows Freigaben: Wenn du dort eine deiner CIFS anklickst hast du die Häkchen gesetzt bei "Im Netzwerk durchsuchbar machen" und "Erlaube Gastzugriff" evtl. noch bei Papierkorb wenn du den brauchst und der Rest sollte leer sein.

Wenn du auf Speicher gehst und bei den einzelnen Festplatte auf das Schlüssel Symbol (Zugriffsrechte ändern), dann müssen bei Modus alle Häkchen gesetzt sein
Sprich Read, Write, Execute bei allen 3 Nutzertypen (Owner, Group, Others)

Ansich sollte es so funktionieren.


----------



## Knogle (8. Januar 2014)

klappt leider alles nicht 
Habe version 9.2.0


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Januar 2014)

gib ma im Arbeitsplatz oben quasi als Link

\\ und direkt dahinter die IP des Nas ein

kommen dann die Shares?


----------



## milesdavis (9. Januar 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe version 9.2.0



Ich hab dieselbe Version...


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2014)

Dort steht dann wenn ich direkt verbinde

Das System konnte das Netzlaufwerk nicht verbinden da folgender Fehler aufgetreten ist
Das System konnte die Datei nicht finden


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2014)

Ganz blöde gefragt: du hast nicht zufällig den Dienst nicht gestartet? Einfach eine Freigabe konfigurieren reicht nicht, man muss auch noch den entsprechenden Dienst auf dem FreeNAS starten (weiß gerade nicht auswendig wie das heißt, bin noch auf Arbeit)

Darauf bin ich selbst nämlich mal reingefallen


----------



## Knogle (9. Januar 2014)

Hmmm klappt leider auch nicht ^^ mag eventuell einer mit Teamviewer vorbeischauen?


----------



## milesdavis (13. Januar 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Hmmm klappt leider auch nicht ^^ mag eventuell einer mit Teamviewer vorbeischauen?



Ich könnts mal versuchen...

Geht bei mir heute und morgen Abend so ab 20 Uhr, ansonsten erst nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Knogle (13. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte es bereits loesen


----------



## Knogle (24. Januar 2014)

Sooo habe neue Probleme

Ich moechte irgeendwie hinkriegen FreeDOS mit NTFS Support von meinem NAS ueber PXE zu starten
Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich beginnen soll
Ich habe nun schon bestimmt 20 Anleitungen mit dem TFTP Dienst und irgendnem TFTPD32 Programm versucht jedoch alles ohne Erfolg
Kann jemand mir eine Schritt-Fuer-Schritt Anleitung schreiben wie ich es von meinem NAS aus von Computern aus meinem Netzwerk starten kann?

Das Image von FreeDos hab ich..
alternativ habe ich auch noch IBMDOS und MSDOS mit NTFS Support


----------



## milesdavis (27. Januar 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Sooo habe neue Probleme
> 
> Ich moechte irgeendwie hinkriegen FreeDOS mit NTFS Support von meinem NAS ueber PXE zu starten
> Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich beginnen soll
> ...



Was hast du denn überhaupt damit vor?

Deine Frage versteh ich auch nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Knogle (27. Januar 2014)

ich moechte es halt von jedem pc im netzwerk starten , da ich dos obwohl es alt ist noch recht oft nutze


----------



## milesdavis (29. Januar 2014)

Tut mir Leid, dann muss ich passen...


----------



## Knogle (29. Januar 2014)

kann ich denn irgendwie so ein pxe teil da einrichten?


----------



## milesdavis (31. Januar 2014)

Da ja sonst niemand antwortet, versuch ich's mal:

Ich denke du hast FreeNAS? Warum jetzt FreeDOS oder was auch immer?

FreeNAS kann kein NTFS von Haus aus. Ist ja auf FreeBSD-Basis.

Gib mir mal ein Bsp. was dir das bringen soll, weil ich ehrlich gesagt da nicht so ganz mitkomme, was du da möchtest.

Vielleicht gibt's ja einen leichteren Weg.


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2014)

ich will eigentlich das machen wie der hierhttp://forums.freenas.org/threads/how-to-configure-freenas-for-pxe-or-use-it-as-a-tftp-server-to-house-the-iso-images.6476/

ich will z.b. nen win 7 image drauf ablegen  und davon installieren


----------



## Knogle (31. Januar 2014)

ich möchte hal images suf dem nas sblegen z.b. win 7 um es dann suf pcs im Netzwerk zu installieren via pxe

habe das gefunden jedoch keine liesung die mir half How to Configure FreeNAS for PXE or use it as a TFTP server to house the ISO images | FreeNAS Community

Habe momentan aber noch ein anderes Problem
Ich kann das WebGUI nichyt erreichen nachdem FreeNAS sich beim Jail aufgehangen hat <.<
Nur noch via FTP und die CIFS Freigabe erreichbar


----------



## milesdavis (1. Februar 2014)

Achso... Hmm okay, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen....


----------



## Knogle (1. Februar 2014)

So diesmal ein anderes Problem 
Ich moechte meinen NAS irgendwie in mein Hamachi Netzwerk packen , damit ich von ueberall darauf zugreifen kann was sonst nicht geht da ich ne dyn ip habe
Weiss jemand wie das geht?

Habe Anleitungen gegoogelt und nur was fuer FreeBSD gefunden und das mit dem wget funktioniert nicht da dort dann steht : read only filesystem
Wenn ich es als Plugin hochlade oder erweiterung dann bleibt mein NAS bei creating jail haengen


Zweites Problem
Habe nun wegen dem WebGUI Problem nen factory reset gemacht aber nun krieg ich das mit der Freigabe wieder nicht hin
Wenn ich Netzlaufwerk verbinden will kann sehe ich zwar den Namen meines NAS aber wenn ich draufklicke werden die Freigaben nicht angezeigt


----------



## milesdavis (3. Februar 2014)

Wegen dem zweiten Problem:
Hast du keine Sicherung gemacht? Sprich eine config-file weggesichert? Das erspart dir sowas.


----------



## Knogle (3. Februar 2014)

doch aber das updaten schlaegt fehl


----------



## milesdavis (4. Februar 2014)

Was kommt denn für ne Meldung?


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2014)

Garkeine ^^ Aber ich kann das WebGUI nicht erreichen obwohl die Sicherung noch vor dem Fehler stattfand


----------



## Knogle (7. Februar 2014)

Sooo habe es nun mit mount -uw geschafft

Abe rnun will ich Hamachi installieren , und die ersten Schritte gehen auch , jedoch die nachfolgenden nicht da dort bei sudo immer steht command not found da wohl ein Parameter fehlt

sudo ./install.sh
sudo tuncfg
sudo /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start
sudo hamachi login
sudo hamachi set-nick
sudo hamachi attach # then go online to accept the request and set up the network as hub and spokes
sudo hamachi # to see IP and other info


----------



## Falk (12. Februar 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Sooo habe es nun mit mount -uw geschafft
> 
> Abe rnun will ich Hamachi installieren , und die ersten Schritte gehen auch , jedoch die nachfolgenden nicht da dort bei sudo immer steht command not found da wohl ein Parameter fehlt
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du als root eingeloggt bist brauchst du kein sudo. Das kannst du dann jeweils weglassen. Und bist du sicher, dass die Anleitung der du folgst für FreeNAS bzw. wenigstens für FreeBSD ist? Bei FreeNAS handelt es sich nicht um ein Linux-System...


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2014)

Ja die ist fuer FreeBSD


----------

